# deer hunting weekend + a road kill



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I had a great weekend at the farm, I took my dad a buddy and my woman. I got her out in the woods for a little bit. Sat eve i took a long shot and hit a doe 100 yards plus 12g single shot iron sites shooting a federal 3inch mag. I nailed her. found the blood trail onto another property where she lay dead, someone on that property claimed her. and then sunday around 130 i seen 9 running i picked off a nice one,big doe(horse) at 60yards . and a hell of a drag back to the barn, on my way home two deer ran out in front of me. the third smacked into the side of my truck. very little damage to the truck. it was properly tagged and we took that deer home( a little button buck.) for some tenderized meat!!! and here is a pic of the doe i shot sunday


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Dang what a cow! Nice doe!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats. Too bad the other land owner claimed your long shot!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

You figure that doe you shot that crossed the property line was dead when the landowner found her? Or do you think he put a finishing shot on her? If she was dead when he found her, he is NOT allowed to tag her. Only the person killing the deer can tag it. Technically it is poaching for anyone to tag a found dead deer. Proper thing to do is call the DoW and have the DoW officer write you a reciept or a county sheriif do the same. 

Me personally, As long as the animal doesn't go to waste (coyote food) then I don't care. But it is always nice to keep things legal.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I dont know if he finished her off or not i herd a few shots. Im just glad she didnt go to waste, I just finished butchering my deer and wow did i get some meat, and i got my hornaday sst slug back, we weighed her about 160 170


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That sure is a big doe..When you said horse you wern't kidding...One of the biggest I have ever seen....JIM....


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Thats the biggest one i have shot,, allot of fat and she was tuff to skin.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on your Doe...she is truly a horse! Technically, the hunter that puts the final shot in the deer can claim the deer, so if he shot her while she was still alive, the deer is technically his.


----------

